

Show HN: MY First Ever Wesbite - JCordeiro

Over the past couple of weeks I've decided to learn more about web technologies and I've taken the time to build myself a personal website. This is the first website I've ever built, and I would appreciate some constructive criticism and honest opinions from you guys: http://joncordeiro.com/<p>Thanks!
======
krapp
My first impression is I wanted the nine pictures on the front page to click
somewhere and they didn't. They look a lot like UI elements, and I assumed
they would lead to different pages.

My basic, basic setup for building quick and dirty websites (before I started
learning about frameworks)was to use Twig for templates and Skeleton for
html/css. Having something like that (where your 'pages' would be child
templates which extend the 'main' template containing everything around the
container) makes style consistency and the workload of changing things much
easier.

I'd recommend repo.js (<http://darcyclarke.me/dev/repojs/>) to embed your
github account into your site to let people browse your work -- that with a cv
page would give people a better organized idea of what you do and more
importantly what you're offering.

I can't comment on the blog? It doesn't seem like a blog without commenting.

Also, having underlining show up on the link css on hover shifts the elements
around and that's kind of annoying.

~~~
JCordeiro
Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it. I'll check out repo.js and make sure
to tweak those hover underlines.

------
modernise
Pretty good if you've written the markup and styling by hand. You'll need to
integrate some kind of submissions form to get the full experience, which I
recommend some kind of framework.

